# Mass Air Flow Sensor



## Sblanchard (Aug 23, 2019)

So I'm having problems with my 2017 Cruze. I had multiple codes pop up. We kind of got it down to it being an O2 sensor. But still unsure . Has anyone had a problem with your mass air flow sensor?


----------



## Cruzer4326 (Jan 22, 2017)

Your O2 and your mass air flow sensors are 2 different sensors, located at opposite ends of the engine gas flow.


----------



## sleepyzzz (Nov 2, 2018)

I had my 2018 TD Cruze serviced a week ago Monday. Before getting back to the house, I had a message pop up that i had 175 miles remaining, before the car couldn't be driven over 65 MPH, and to service emission immediately. My dealer had changed the air filter for the second time since the car was new, and they thought it might have been defective, getting a mass air flow sensor code.
next day the filter is changed with a new one, and that didn't fix the problem. Now they allow that the air box sitting next to the turbo has been warped from the heat and it needs to be changed out. I was also told they had one coming next day air. That plane must have crashed because i am still waiting on them to get my car fixed. Lucky for me, it was just under the 60,000 mile drive train warranty and i also had purchased an extended warranty too. 
my dealer did put me in a loaner vehicle no charge, but man i miss my cruze, and i am hearing nightmare tales of vehicles sitting up to 8 weeks waiting on parts.


----------

